# General > General Chat >  Pic-A-Day

## intothenew

Post 'em up.

Two rules:

Only one pic, per person, per day.

The pic must be from the current calendar day.

Show us a slice of life, as you know it.

----------


## intothenew

From my walk before work this morning, we needed the rain and the rain gear needed exercise. Andrea blessed us.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken



----------


## intothenew

At least do it right. Post a native son.

Here's some of your home boys, in the hood.




You owe me a pic.

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Headed to a local park today for a knife club cookout/picnic.  One pic to follow.

----------


## crashdive123

I was torn.  Should I post pictures of the BBQ ribs, pulled pork, baked salmon, or the countless other dishes that were prepared for our annual picnic.  I opted for this shot instead of the food.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Earth and sky, love it.

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

> Earth and sky, love it.


I agree.......

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, but the ribs were pretty awesome too.......but alas.......one pic per day.

----------


## intothenew

Dems da rulz. This a long term ambition, patience grasshopper.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm good with that.  If I smell my fingers I can still smell the sauce. :Whistling:

----------


## crashdive123

Destined to be on a BLT Sammich.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winnie

> Destined to be on a BLT Sammich.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Yet another showoff. My tomato plants haven't even made it into the ground yet, it's still too cold!

----------


## Batch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

That's a handful of flower!

----------


## intothenew

I made it a wee bit close to the spud patch on a supplement planting. The verdict: Death by Salt, Butter, and Parsley.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Takes me back to my youff.
I can still smell the magnolias in our back yard.

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sent my kids off for their Lower 48 Grand Tour a bit ago.  Mamma's sad but looking forward to some alone time.  I've never had any with the exception of going backpacking alone, but that was when their dad was home with them.

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

That first tomato (three varieties actually), lettuce, avocado, bacon, Creamy Italian dressing on toasted french bread.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

Y'all don't get avocado that far north do you? I'd be willing to swap some avocados out of my back yard tree for some bacon.

----------


## crashdive123

Not the full sized.  Still pretty reasonable at the Commissary.  I can always substitute more bacon. :Whistling:

----------


## intothenew

I like to make Birfdays a week long event, BearDog is certainly no different. Amongst the manna rained on him, a pair of knee guards. A loss of bark incident inspired the purchase. Anyways, cable lube and brake adjustment lessons precluded the test fitting and test ride this evening.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

> I like to make Birfdays a week long event, BearDog is certainly no different. Amongst the manna reined on him, a pair of knee guards. A loss of bark incident inspired the purchase. Anyways, cable lube and brake adjustment lessons precluded the test fitting and test ride this evening.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


um ok !!!!!

----------


## intothenew

This is the only place I have seen it, certainly not a scientific certainty. Rumor has it, it's the only place you  can find it. My googlefu comes up short. I think:

Silene virginica L. var. robusta



A.K.A. 


Fire Pink, which encompasses many plants.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Commemorating The Lend Lease Program in WWII.  My dad was friends with an actual Russian pilot who flew planes from Alaska to Russia for the program.  He was so interesting.  Lots of men died flying those planes over there.

----------


## Rick

@ intothenew - Fire Pink and Indian Pink are both native to Indiana. I planted both a few years back when I put in a bunch of native plants. The Fire Pinks have struggled but the Indian Pinks have done great.

----------


## intothenew

True dat, but;

If it is in fact the variety "robusta", that is supposedly only found in WV. I have some homework to do this weekend, and I need to carry my camera on my walk Monday to get a better pic.

----------


## Rick

The variety here is virginica...Virginica, virginica. Not sure what your pollinators are there but Ruby Throated Hummingbirds are the primary pollinators here, which is one of the reasons I planted them. It's also threated specie here mostly do to loss of habitat, which is another reason I planted them. They are very resistant to both disease and insects, which makes them ideal for planting around the house.

----------


## intothenew

Eight days from today, there is a Bronc riding competition. The stage is set. No, you cannot smell my fingers.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Will there also be calf roping? I do believe I detect a doggy in the picture.

----------


## welderguy

> The variety here is virginica...Virginica, virginica. Not sure what your pollinators are there but Ruby Throated Hummingbirds are the primary pollinators here, which is one of the reasons I planted them. It's also threated specie here mostly do to loss of habitat, which is another reason I planted them. They are very resistant to both disease and insects, which makes them ideal for planting around the house.


 Please tell me there isnt 72 virginica .... Oh never mind!!!

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

> Will there also be calf roping? I do believe I detect a doggy in the picture.



She's so old and slow that it's no competition. She's a nice, warm, pillow.

----------


## intothenew

We can always blame it on the weather, right? I thought spring was late, I was wrong. It was sweltering hot today.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I wish for at least a few more cool nights.

----------


## birdman6660

Ah .. my wild rice ... growing at last .....20130611_105513.jpg

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

Bad lands
Attachment 9260

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

The ghosts have their last dance of the morning, the day star is coming to chase them away.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

The catnip plant died, so I stuffed the leaves into this cotton bag, and let the cats have at it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

Attachment 9265
Snapping turtle laying eggs

----------


## BENESSE

Sleeps all day...Attachment 9266 hunts bugs at night Attachment 9267

----------


## intothenew

Wemember da rulz,




> ........Only one pic, per person, per day.......


Fox

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Echo2

Today I made a list....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kimi83

Photo 23.06.13 15 01 40.jpg
Today i was walking on the mountain and i made a photo of a squirrel on the tree i was expecting to make some more photos, but that thing climb on the top of the tree and started to throw something,probably it wanted me to go away.

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## ClayPick

Undisturbed Acadian Forest. Great alder pole fishing for Brook Trout. Its too thick for much casting.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

I'm really enjoying this thread.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ah winter's finally over and that means wild land fire season...

We had 3 start just today.  This is a small one about 20 miles from my house.  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Sweet reflections!

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Ah winter's finally over and that means wild land fire season...
> 
> We had 3 start just today.  This is a small one about 20 miles from my house.  
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


They closed the highway last night but are escorting people through today.  The wind must have changed overnight because this is what I woke up to this morning.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Walked out of a knife club meeting this evening to this view.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I grew up being told those were poisonous. I know they aren't but after being told that for so long it's hard for me to try it. Some day I'll get up the gumption to have a go at it. 

That's a mighty impressive pic there Crash. I would like to have seen that one in person. I have an affinity for dramatic sunsets. Thanks for sharing that one.

----------


## grrlscout

Out of 15 mango pits, about 6 are showing potential - especially this one:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I could say that's the bee knees...a lot of bees knees.....but I won't.

----------


## intothenew

JMA.......Commander......... of the Starship.................Enterprise.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winnie

Stopped this guy in Jamestown.........

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pete lynch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Dredging barge on the Nanticoke river

----------


## crashdive123

Storm clouds today in the hood.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winnie

Sitting on the fence.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

Here come the palo verde beetles.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Volunteer.

----------


## intothenew

I'm shakin' it here boss.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Afternoon thunder boomers moving in.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Can I post this one?  I took it a couple of days ago but was without internet out in the bush.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

I think you're OK. I had to dig deep into the by-laws:

Article 2, Section 9, Clause 2:

Exception to time stamp shall be granted to those "boots in the field" in the circumstance they find no digital ingress on a given calendar day.

----------


## crashdive123

Sunrise on Independence Day from the hood.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Whew, thanks!

----------


## intothenew

The neighbors, about 2 miles. A rowdy bunch, LOL.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Heavens to Murgatroyd. It sounded like a war zone around here last night. Rockets red glare, bombs bursting in air. Yes, sir. What it's all about.

----------


## Echo2

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Penalty box, for two days.

----------


## Echo2

> Penalty box, for two days.


Layered....flattened....snapshot...one pic of 3....I plead a technicality....snapshot of my life and all... :Smile:

----------


## ClayPick

One of the local wier nets.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Methinks Echo2 is a politician. He knows how to twist "truth". 3 in 1 indeed.

----------


## Echo2

> Methinks Echo2 is a politician. He knows how to twist "truth". 3 in 1 indeed.


No need to call nasty names...:/

----------


## Winnie

A ramble by the river.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## ClayPick

Kayaking on a wilderness lake. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Today's garden haul.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

> Today's garden haul.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Real nice peppers and tomatoes. What is the purple thing?

----------


## crashdive123

Japanese/Oriental eggplant.

----------


## grrlscout

Posted under the boots in the field rule, though, there were no boots.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Canned some peppers (sweet/hot) this morning from yesterday's pickings.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

It's a bit hard to read, but I wanted to stay back at the garage door to catch a breeze. 8 hours today, 16 more to go.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

> It's a bit hard to read, but I wanted to stay back at the garage door to catch a breeze. 8 hours today, 16 more to go.
> 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I would have to guess you ain't taking a 24 hour course on getting snake bit! LOL

Wilderness first aid?

----------


## intothenew

It's not named as such, MSHA training, Mine Safety and Health Administration. A rather comprehensive course. 

Wilderness? Two miles underground anywhere? An open pit in Inner Mongolia? The Tar Sands in Canada? Copper Pits in Kazakhstan? The "rust" mounds in Mexico? It sure as heck feels like it a times.

Concentration on, it's just you and your "brother".

----------


## SLVRBK

> Canned some peppers (sweet/hot) this morning from yesterday's pickings.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Now we're talking! That'll make a tadpole slap a whale!

----------


## grrlscout

Made some bourbon burnt sugar caramel for a project.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Found it made a nice addition to my morning coffee as well  :Wink:

----------


## 1stimestar

> Made some bourbon burnt sugar caramel for a project.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Found it made a nice addition to my morning coffee as well


Dang girl that sounds yummy!  And fascinating.  Care to share the recipe?

----------


## crashdive123

> Dang girl that sounds yummy!  And fascinating.  Care to share the recipe?


Or a bottle? :Whistling:

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

> Dang girl that sounds yummy!  And fascinating.  Care to share the recipe?


Certainly! I got the recipe from Epicurious, but it seems as if their site is down. This looks like the same recipe:
http://www.ifood.tv/recipe/bourbon-burnt-sugar-sauce

I also scraped a little vanilla bean into it, and added a dash of sea salt, right after adding the bourbon.

----------


## SLVRBK

> Made some bourbon burnt sugar caramel for a project.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Found it made a nice addition to my morning coffee as well


Waaaaaaaaaaait a damn second! You definitely need to elaborate on this. That is one of my favorite Bourbons.  :Smile:

----------


## intothenew

I had a few pics for the day, and dwelled a bit.  This one felt a bit "urban", but so be it. Fish bait is fish bait, where ever you may find it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Had to wrap up my knife making session early today.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

Ruining yet another work blouse, this time with natal plum goo. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Desert Rat!

IMG_0162.jpg
This is a pic of my son inside a lava tube in the Mojave National Preserve's cinder dome area.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

I interrupted a "leanish" liver party.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

New hickory long bow.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

> New hickory long bow...........



And by a hillbilly scorecard of POK (Probability Of Kill), you're lookin' real good.

----------


## Batch

That is only 20 yards.

----------


## intothenew

Applicable in your case, but from a compound view:

"Release when all your pins are on target."

You have to get on 'em, to take 'em.

----------


## 1stimestar

Starting to pack for my big trip of the summer.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

That first vacuum seal of the season, it sounds like............Victory.

A few glazed half pints for me, the varmints don't like them, go figure. They prefer only salt and butter, hence the clean pints.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

Like most of my veggies, the cuke plants fizzled out. But I did pick up a few cucumbers at the farmers market, to make at least one small batch of quick pickles.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I should be there in about 5 minutes. What are you going to eat?

----------


## Echo2

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That looks BAD!!! stay safe Crash!!!

----------


## crashdive123

I got a little damp on my next stop.

----------


## intothenew

Martha is in the lab doin' much the same. We have a date scheduled about 4 minutes from now.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Echo2

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

> I got a little damp on my next stop.




The first drop is God's fault. The second drop is yours.

----------


## grrlscout

Compost tea a-brewin'!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

I love the angle of the shot, GS. 
That's some brew.

----------


## SLVRBK

This is a pic of I took at the top of our hike at Lake Agnes in Lake Louise, Banff, Alberta on Monday. From there we hiked to the Plains of Six Glaciers and around Lake Louise. It was a long hike but time well spent with my daughter......

----------


## crashdive123

> This is a pic of I took at the top of our hike at Lake Agnes in Lake Louise, Banff, Alberta on Monday. From there we hiked to the Plains of Six Glaciers and around Lake Louise. It was a long hike but time well spent with my daughter......


I might have had to stay for a few days.  Looks like a beautiful place.

----------


## crashdive123

Today's garden haul.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

> This is a pic of I took at the top of our hike at Lake Agnes in Lake Louise, Banff, Alberta on Monday. From there we hiked to the Plains of Six Glaciers and around Lake Louise. It was a long hike but time well spent with my daughter......


Pretty! Looks cooooollllld.

I got some glow fobbie things for the dogs' collars. The goggies tend to wander off when we're camping  :Ninja: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Those are also great to hang in a tree to mark you camp. If you've ever been on the water after dark trying to find your camp you'll know just how nice those are to mark your spot.

SLVBK - Did you stop by the teehouse?

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Be Happy!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Today's lunch stop

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pete lynch

Got me a new camera that takes better close-ups:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Indeed. That's a great pic.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

No phones this morning.  Just quiet relaxation.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

About Fifteen miles North of me, moving West to East. Sounds, and looks, like a mean one.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

They won't be arguing over who landed this one, but my son and his friend caught the same fish.  At the same time.  


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pete lynch

My go-to fishing spot. Used to be a state dirt pit but the DNREC turned it into a fishing pond. Stocked with bluegill and large-mouth bass and,  in early March, rainbow and golden trout.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

That's a boat ramp on the far end.

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

I have discovered how easy it is to make gelato. My favorite part is cleaning up:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This is raspberry gelato, made with raw goat milk and a little goat cheese.

----------


## crashdive123

We often get afternoon storms. Today they came through with a little more "velocity".  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Buckman95

Today's garden harvest.




Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

OK - A minor transgression in the rules - picture from last night.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Penalty box, until Thursday midnight. Come on in and sit down, Aunt Bee has breakfast ready.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I have to go on patrol, so let yourself out when your time is up. Lock up behind you. Opie will be by in a few hours. Make good use of the time and help him put a handle on that shank he's been grinding on.

----------


## ClayPick

It really is a dogs life.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

> It really is a dogs life.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Awww! That red dog is very handsome.

It's been hot here. The cats are melting.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Walnuts?  :Confused:

----------


## intothenew

> Walnuts?.............



Yep..........

----------


## Rick

I could tell by the smell. Walnuts have a very distinctive smell.

----------


## BENESSE

My grandmother used to make walnut liqueur from that green shell. It would stain our hands trying to peel it off.

----------


## grrlscout

> My grandmother used to make walnut liqueur from that green shell. It would stain our hands trying to peel it off.


Nocino! 

I have heard of women using the husks to color their hair.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

Tropical Firebush?

----------


## intothenew

> I'm good with that................


But, just some of the time.

----------


## crashdive123

> But, just some of the time.


I was stationed in Guam for a bit.  It's Thursday there.  Hafa Adai.

----------


## Ken

Dinner by the water.  Nanaquaket Island, Tiverton, R.I.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

Rainy morning. The plants are happy. The dog is not.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

A big Teton sunrise:

Attachment 9320

----------


## crashdive123

As I hit the road this morning, headed back home.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

The thunderstorms that came through carried a wee bit of wind with them.  I guess on the positive side - the longer tent stakes used to hold it down worked like a champ.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

I got some green walnuts when I was up north over the weekend, so I'm making nocino.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

You do know you're using....I mean that stuff is......Whowee.

----------


## grrlscout

> You do know you're using....I mean that stuff is......Whowee.


Once I add the sugar and more wine, you won't even notice.

Til it's too late.  :Wink:

----------


## BENESSE

Is that one of them date...umm...drinks? :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

Those date drinks don't work. I've tried. Everything is working just fine then everything goes black and I wake up a few hours later. I don't think that stuff works like it's supposed to.

----------


## BENESSE

> Those date drinks don't work. I've tried. Everything is working just fine then everything goes black and I wake up a few hours later. I don't think that stuff works like it's supposed to.


Sounds like it IS working...for Mrs. Rick. For a few precious hours, she gets you out of her hair.  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I don't understand.  :No:

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Oddmott

Grew up really interested in aggressive song birds, but never had Cardinals anywhere near our rural home. I move to the city and am surrounded by them. Very fun birds to interact with.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Gee Whiz there Big C. That's a honker of a knife. Did you make that? Is that Damascus or a patina? Either way I like it mucho.

Nice pic on the Cardinal. Our backyard is loaded with those rascals this year. There must be 5 or 6 pairs.

----------


## crashdive123

Damascus.  It was in that pile of stuff I bought a while back.  I didn't grind the blade - just finished it and made a sheath.  Look for my Sheath Fail thread.

----------


## Camp10

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. never tried uploading a pic from my phone... Let's see if it works. This is my evening.

----------


## crashdive123

It worked.

----------


## nell67

> Grew up really interested in aggressive song birds, but never had Cardinals anywhere near our rural home. I move to the city and am surrounded by them. Very fun birds to interact with.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I always thought of hummingbirds as quiet, and shy until I moved here that is.  we have 2 feeders here, and the 2 years ago we had about 6 or 7 ,last year by the end of the season, we had about 20 or so. THIS year we have an estimated 30ish, we aren't real sure,because they fuss and fight so much always flying in and out so fast that we can not get an even remotely accurate count on them. And when we walk outside they are constantly in our face jabbering, yes jabbering. Not singing a happy little song, it feels like you are getting the 3rd degree when they fly up to your face chattering away like that. It is hilarious,you KNOW you are in trouble,especially when it's time to fill the feeders,which used to be every three or four days, then was every other day, we now have to fill them every day. 

            I do not have a camera that takes a good picture of them though, they are not still enough for that. We have several pairs of cardinals here as well, I love them you almost never see a male without his mate or vise versa.

----------


## ClayPick

Cardinals are a new arrival in my neck of the woods. They started showing up last year. We have been religiously feeding hummers for years and we are up to 10 cups of nectar a day!

----------


## 1stimestar

In Colorado I had to refill the hummingbird feeders a couple of times a week.  We had lots and yes they are feisty little suckers.

----------


## Buckman95

> Grew up really interested in aggressive song birds, but never had Cardinals anywhere near our rural home. I move to the city and am surrounded by them. Very fun birds to interact with.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.









That's a cool picture.I've seen only a few a them in my area so far.Cool bird.

----------


## Rick

You have a lot of potential there, Camp.

Nell, come September or late August whenever the days start turning cool the northern birds will be flying through migrating south. That's the jump you get in the Ruby's. They are incredibly smart birds. They remember where the feeders are and will stop by your place next spring looking for them. I try to get mine out in late March. The first ones generally arrive in early April. Here's a link for you. They have a map so you can watch it in the spring and see when they start arriving. 

http://hummingbirds.net/

Here's a link to the map. It's obviously filled now but it will be empty over the winter. 

http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html

----------


## RangerXanatos

Here's one I took this morning as I was walking to my car.  This huge, dead moth was probably 4-5" across and was still being held by a spider web!

DSCN0016.jpg

----------


## nell67

> You have a lot of potential there, Camp.
> 
> Nell, come September or late August whenever the days start turning cool the northern birds will be flying through migrating south. That's the jump you get in the Ruby's. They are incredibly smart birds. They remember where the feeders are and will stop by your place next spring looking for them. I try to get mine out in late March. The first ones generally arrive in early April. Here's a link for you. They have a map so you can watch it in the spring and see when they start arriving. 
> 
> Y
> 
> http://hummingbirds.net/
> 
> Here's a link to the map. It's obviously filled now but it will be empty over the winter. 
> ...


up Rick, I use that website to know when to start putting out a feeder,just one partially filled at first,but this year they are in full bloom i guess you could say, It has been soooo cool here the past week,and that is when they really stepped up on the eating. I made the remark to Steve (my bf), that it is almost like the cooler weather has them in that feeding frenzy before they head south. I would love to have feeders hanging all along the front porch, we hang them from each end of a singletree that decorate the porch and we have 4 more singletrees hanging out there.

----------


## Oddmott

Ran home for a quick trip around the lake [man-made  :Frown:  ] on my lunch...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## SLVRBK

Moho Bay, St. John, Virgin Islands last week with a rum punch in my hand......... 

DSC_1047.jpg

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Oddmott

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

> Moho Bay, St. John, Virgin Islands last week with a rum punch in my hand......... 
> 
> DSC_1047.jpg


Niiiiiiiice. Those ron punches (as they call them where I travel) can be dangerous.

----------


## grrlscout

Looks like my sub-irrigated planter made of junk is working out OK:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## nell67

> Looks like my sub-irrigated planter made of junk is working out OK:
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That is awesome!!

----------


## crashdive123

The afternoon thunderstorms continue.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 4rum

Something a little different. I hadn't seen it anyway. On the left is a normal hickory nut from a Shagbark Hickory. The outer hull is in four segments with the hard shell hickory nut inside. On the right is 'a' nut (two actually) from the same tree. There are SIX segments to the outer hull and TWO fully developed hard shell hickory nuts inside. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Oddmott

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Love my step-daughter. Nasty spider bite that has her eye swollen completely shut... yet she doesnt stop smiling or running around endlessly.

----------


## nell67

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Love my step-daughter. Nasty spider bite that has her eye swollen completely shut... yet she doesnt stop smiling or running around endlessly.


Awww poor babe,I hope that you have had her visit the doc? My daughter was bitten by a house spider several years ago,didn't look bad at all for 3 days,then she came hoe from school barely able to walk as it had swollen (upper thigh area) and a very red streak had formed from the bite area up her thigh and across her lower tummy area and back down the other thigh. Doc said she developed a bad allergic reaction (after 3 days?) to the bite. They treated with antibiotics after treating with epinephrine in the ED. Praying for a speedy recovery for the little cutie!

----------


## 1stimestar

Aw, poor girl.  But she looks like she is certainly taking it in stride.

----------


## Oddmott

Thanks Nell,

I'd actually had her into a pharmacy as soon as she woke up for some anti-histamines and then off to a walk-in clinic to see a doc and get some prescriptions before 9am. My mom was bit by a south american spider when she was working in a flower shop in the 80s. Nearly lost her leg and her life when that bite got out of control after 4 days and 2 different doctors telling her she had nothing to worry about and it'd go away on its own.

For me, bite+serious swelling=medical aid, STAT

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Lordy!  I just had to get some wasp spray for a nest in my outhouse.  Believe me, you don't want them in THERE!

----------


## Rick

That's a pretty small swarm. Had they gotten inside the wall? If so, they had access to the power meter. Not good at all!! For you or them.

----------


## crashdive123

The were in the stub out for the meter.  There were about 15,000 - 20,000 bees on the inside.........I didn't want to violate the rules twice by posting a second picture.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> The were in the stub out for the meter.  There were about 15,000 - 20,000 bees on the inside.........I didn't want to violate the rules twice by posting a second picture.


 How long did it take you, to count that many bee's? :Detective: 
(Snicker, snicker.)

----------


## Desert Rat!

1 2 3 4 5 6,,,, hold still your making me lose count! :Cool:

----------


## crashdive123

> How long did it take you, to count that many bee's?
> (Snicker, snicker.)


Not long at all.  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Oddmott

Beautiful vista Crash.

I heard somewhere that clear blue/clear green water like that means essentially "dead ocean", very little nutrients and life to support much fish and larger water creatures.... anyone know if that's true?

----------


## Batch

Obviously Crash's picture is not of an ocean. But, even the water in the picture is all good for food. The color of the water has more to do with sediment than any thing else.

----------


## 1stimestar

I've heard that too Odd.

----------


## crashdive123

That shot was from a customer's back yard yesterday.  The water closest to me is a swimming pool. :Whistling:   The larger body of water is the St. Johns River.

----------


## grrlscout

I picked up this fountain at the thrift store for $4. Bought a solar water pump on Amazon ($15) and $1 in tubing from Ace... and now we have... endless feline entertainment.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh my cat would LOVE that.  Good job.

----------


## pete lynch

The rabbits are making a comeback in our area this year. Have not seen many the last few years.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> Beautiful vista Crash.
> 
> I heard somewhere that clear blue/clear green water like that means essentially "dead ocean", very little nutrients and life to support much fish and larger water creatures.... anyone know if that's true?


To answer your question (sorry I missed it) ...... not true at all.  I've been scuba diving in the clear, clean waters of Hawaii, Guam, Aruba, Bahamas, and many other places that have clean clear water and are teeming with life.  Some of the many springs here in Florida have crystal clear water with lots and lots of life.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ugh the smoke is terrible today.  Normally the hills are very clear!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, but it's 60.  I would love to see 60 degree temps right about now.

----------


## Buckman95

Nice harvest.




Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pete lynch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

Someone gave me some pretty rotten prickly pears. So I'm gonna see if I can make a sort of wild cider out of them.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

The passionflower didn't produce any fruit, but at least I can harvest the leaves for some nighty-night tea.  :Wink: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## nell67

> Yeah, but it's 60.  I would love to see 60 degree temps right about now.


 Come to Indiana,we are getting below normal temps, AGAIN! overnights are into the 50's, daytime temps today was 74 for the high,will inch back into the 80's this coming week. Been a very cool summer here compared to normal.

----------


## Power Giant

IMG_11308366633999.jpg

Just having some fun and practicing some skills

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

Praise be!

That's a shot worth of a National Geographic.

----------


## crashdive123

We've been getting our typical afternoon thunder storms.  Yesterday's was spectacular.  I had to try out the camera in my new phone..........now to figure out the rest of the phone.

----------


## Rick

That is an amazing picture. What's next in your vitae? CrashPhotos?

----------


## pete lynch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

This was taken at 9:00 this morning.  A few storms were in the area left over from last night.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

:Whistling: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

My water kefir grains (AKA tibicos) arrived.  :Big Grin: 

Gonna try and make some fizzy, fermented health tonics.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

You ain't kiddin' me, Crash. I know that's the smoke cloud over Hunter's cabin. He's been playin' with fire again. Mrs. Hunter is gonna be so ticked.

----------


## grrlscout

Last week, the yard guys managed to pull up the yerba mansa (and some other plants) from the front bed.  :No:  

I put the bare root in the water fountain, and seems to have made a full recovery in there.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

The kefir water nearly essploded this morning.  :Scared: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grrlscout

Finally had a little time to go grab some prickly pears.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Oddmott

I've never had prickly pears... what are they like?

----------


## grrlscout

Mildly sweet. To me, a bit like an not quite ripe honeydew.

----------


## Rick

The are like a bazillion of the tiniest needles you've ever been stuck with.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Uh...Crash....There's a mushroom cloud behind you. Just sayin'....

----------


## 1stimestar

Drive faster!

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Home grown tomato, home grown sprouts.  Dark rye bread.

----------


## BENESSE

> Home grown tomato, home grown sprouts.  Dark rye bread.


YUM, & healthy, too.
Now if that were me posting it, I'd catch all kinds of hell especially from 2D and Ken.  :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> YUM, & healthy, too.
> Now if that were me posting it, I'd catch all kinds of hell especially from 2D and Ken.


And if it was 2D posting it, it would be covered in bacon.

----------


## BENESSE

Wouldn't surprise me if he named his son Bacon. It's a southern thing too, using a last name for first...why, no one down there would give it a second thought.

----------


## crashdive123

> Wouldn't surprise me if he named his son Bacon. It's a southern thing too, using a last name for first...why, no one down there would give it a second thought.


I think I'm channeling 2D when I say....

10 years ago we had Johnny Cash, Bob Hope and Steve Jobs. Now we have no Cash, no Hope and no Jobs.

Please don't let Kevin Bacon die.

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahaha oh no!  

If I had some bacon already cooked, I really would have put it on there, of course.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## RangerXanatos

This little guy greeted me this morning when I was walking in to work.

DSCN0123.jpg

----------


## grrlscout

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Home grown tomato, home grown sprouts.  Dark rye bread.



Looks tasty and healthy! Wish I liked sprouts, as they are so very good for you. I just can't get over the texture.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Wildthang

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Home grown tomato, home grown sprouts.  Dark rye bread.


1stimester I think you could take molded bread and rotten mushrooms and make them look like a delicacy! That actually looks very good!

----------


## pete lynch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Primehook National Wildlife Refuge from 13 Curves bridge.

----------


## Batch

Archery opening weekend.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

> 1stimester I think you could take molded bread and rotten mushrooms and make them look like a delicacy! That actually looks very good!


Aw thanks.  Hahhaha I have many talents...

----------


## 1stimestar

Sandhill Cranes and Canada Geese on their way south. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

ETA, oh, there aren't any geese in this picture.

----------


## Rick

That is really cool. We didn't see flocks of sandhills when we were up there and we are not on their migratory flight path. That would be cool to see. Thanks for posting.

----------


## Canoetripper

thCAOWZ5TP.jpg
Another great day on the Suwannee River!

----------


## zeroed4x

bassx.jpg

A little Bass is better than no bass. Everglades 1/2 mile from Lake Okeechobee.

----------


## grrlscout

I have been a lazy bum, and still not unpacked from the long weekend. Moon will not leave the suitcase. She is convinced that its presence means that we are leaving forever and if she stays close to it, we won't "forget" her.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pete lynch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Canoetripper

ImageCAAXVPB4.jpg
NO hichhikers.............

----------


## Ken

*
Drinks, apps, and dinner by the water. Taken this afternoon at Thames, at the head of Narragansett Bay, in Bristol, R.I.
*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Sunrise in the hood.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Canoetripper

73842E1CDC4901E94FA8360BBD37.jpg
GF this morning

----------


## Ken

2dumb in 1970   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

A duck tape over his mouth would've been a better idea.  :Wink:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

That's not me. You can tell by the fact that the kid in the picture had shoes on. LOL

----------


## grrlscout

My old dawg, in the morning...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Daisies for the G.F.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

Go in and get it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

The TV news cameras are beginning to line up in front of the Fall River Superior Court this afternoon. Aaron Hernandez' co-defendant has a hearing here today.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

> 73842E1CDC4901E94FA8360BBD37.jpg
> GF this morning


 gretchen mol !!!

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Beans for dinner, huh? You know what they say..."Green sky at night don't strike a light."

----------


## 1stimestar

I'm getting quite the repertoire. Yay.  I'm still working on my stage fright issues.  One of these days I am going to record something and put it on youtube.  Funny how even turning the camera on record gives me stage fright even if I am by myself.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

My grandson, Nicky, paid a visit to my youngest son, Brendan, at his new apartment near Boston, where he's in his last year of college. 

Nicky missed his Play-Doh partner, Uncle Brendan, LOL.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Wildthang

My back yard, and in the way back, my own little wilderness. I like going back there, starting a campfire, and sit in the woods. Almost every wild plant in Ohio grows somewhere back there!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I am a sky guy and that is a sky! One thing is they never look as nice in the picture. That must have been a great sky!

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, the picture didn't do it justice.  This was taken with my phone.

----------


## pete lynch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

High tide at Fowlers beach. 
This road, which leads to the beach has been closed to vehicular traffic since Sandy rolled by last year.

----------


## crashdive123

Cool pic.....even if you are giving us the bird.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, that's a great pic.

----------


## pete lynch

Sandy widened a breach in the dunes that was created by Irene the year before and today a high tide along with a SSE wind pushed more water in, flooding the road. It doesn't happen at every high tide -just when wind and lunar conditions are lined up like today. I walked through it to go fishing in the breach but the water was moving so fast we skedaddled before we had to swim out.

----------


## Rick

You weren't fishing in the ocean were you? You know it's closed, right. I understand weather will be closed as of Wednesday.

----------


## pete lynch

> You weren't fishing in the ocean were you? You know it's closed, right. I understand weather will be closed as of Wednesday.


Nah, the Delaware Bay is still open. You just can't use the boat ramp at the NWR. But you never could anyway. 
Dang piping plovers....

----------


## pete lynch

Did everybody lose their cameras?
No pics since 10/06/13?
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## ClayPick

Im in. This is my new dog Lewis. He was quite a troubled and unmanageable little guy when we picked him up from the Rescue last November. Hes a content and happy little thing now.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Good looking dog.

----------


## BornthatWay

> Im in. This is my new dog Lewis. He was quite a troubled and unmanageable little guy when we picked him up from the Rescue last November. Hes a content and happy little thing now.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Thank you for doing a rescue.

----------


## Rick

He'd look a lot better if you'd get that sweater off him and get him a hong. Even a Dachshund has some self respect for cryin' out loud. (Good lookin' pooch).

----------


## pete lynch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

The warmth of that picture is rippling out to me. Most excellent. Thanks.

Pete - I missed your duck pic. That's a great pic! I'm thinkin' that duck might have an attitude. Looks like his tail feathers are ruffled a bit.

----------


## pete lynch

Yeah, it's hard to look sexy for those lady ducks when it's 19 degrees and the snow is falling.

----------


## Rick

In those situations I have just two words. Winter hong. 'Nough said.

----------


## BENESSE

> In those situations I have just two words. Winter hong. 'Nough said.


You won't need a hong in the winter. :Sneaky2:

----------


## RangerXanatos

This morning's sunrise.

sunrise.jpg

----------

